# Sardo: Buon Natale



## jimreilly

Come si dice "Buon Natale" in sardo? (scusi, ma non c'è un thread sardo)....


----------



## Blackman

Sardo Logudorese, sa Limba:
Augurios a tottus de bona Pasca de Nadale.

How come you want to know about Sardinian language from over there?


----------



## jimreilly

Grazie, Blackman. Il mio cugino (di Roma) è sposato con una sarda!


----------



## Pietruzzo

jimreilly said:


> Grazie, Blackman. Il mio cugino (di Roma) è sposato con una sarda!


I'd rather say "una ragazza/donna sarda". I don't know why...


----------



## jimreilly

si, lo capisco--mi domadavo si "sarda" sia coretto, grazie ancora una volta....


----------



## Blackman

Nessun problema con una sarda, proprio come con un torinese (che non è un grissino),  una parmigiana ( niente a che vedere con le melanzane), una milanese o perfino un'amatriciana. E corretto Jim, have a merry Christmas.


----------

